# TV 12v power supply



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking for a 12v power lead for TV, needs to have a cigar type plug & ideally be regulated at 12v.
Any suggestions please?
Ta


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

In my experience they don't need regulating as TVs will tolerate some fluctuation in voltage. But here is one if that's what you want. You may need this kind of thing to get the correct end to fit your telly unless you already have the right fitting: http://www.maplin.co.uk/universal-3a-dc-power-supply-228639

Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

what make and model are we talking about.

cabby


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Certainly no need for a emulated supply as a TV will always regulate the power input itself. All you need is a standard 12V lead with the correct plug on the TV end. Just ensure that the fuse is sufficient. Maplins or Halfords can supply.
Gerry


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

cabby said:


> what make and model are we talking about.
> 
> cabby


It's one of These


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It says that it takes 29W, so nearly 3 amps at 12V or maybe a bit more.

Isn't there a PSU available from Currey for it?

I didn't see any mention of 12V input, but may have missed that.

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Peter for tellys intended for domestic use the PSU will usually work by transforming 240v ac down to 12v dc. Many people then use an inverter to change it back to 12v dc. Rather an inefficient use of power which I assumed the OP is quite correctly trying to avoid by connecting directly to his 12v system, Alan.


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

This TV operates on 12v & comes with a 240v to 12v transformer, the power socket on the TV is a single pin (bit like a laptop one).
I was under the impression that LED TV's didn't like fluctuating power voltage :?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tellys are GerryD's business and he has covered that.

Make certain you get the polarity right though, Alan.


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

*Thank you* 8)


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

All:

Yes, we have a 12V TV and satellite receiver in the trailer, but I was just checking on the relevant specifications to see if the OP was aware of the load required on 12V and to see if there was in fact a 12V option offered by Currys.

Our TV and receiver both get plugged into the 12V ring main in the trailer, but we also carry the mains leads/adaptors with us just in case we get onto EHU.

The plug is available from places like Maplins, or you can look on ebay for the complete cable assembly.

Peter


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

simbadog said:


> cabby said:
> 
> 
> > what make and model are we talking about.
> ...


If you have the mains power adapter it will show the output voltage and amperage, something like 12V **A. The amperage denotes the fuse that you will need.
The 29Watts shown in the specs is the energy consumption at 230Volts and does not relate to 12V consumption.
Gerry

Edited: I may have one of these models in the office, I shall check in the morning.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

GerryD said:


> The 29Watts shown in the specs is the energy consumption at 230Volts and does not relate to 12V consumption.
> Gerry


It is not likely to be significantly different, unless you can advise where the extra power is being used? There is only one rating for power given for the set, that and a standby rating.

Peter


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

listerdiesel said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > The 29Watts shown in the specs is the energy consumption at 230Volts and does not relate to 12V consumption.
> ...


The power supply would use some energy, on a model of that age it is permissable for the power supply to continue drawing 1W even if disconnected from the TV, and may draw up to 10W of that 29W when in use on mains.
Gerry


----------

